# Scherbretter selber bauen?



## Walleyehunter69 (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Wer von Euch hat schonmal Scherbretter fürs Schleppangeln selbst gebaut?|kopfkratHätte dazu mehrere Fragen, weil die Dinger im Fachhandel sauteuer sind!

1. Welches Material ist am besten geeignet?#c
2. Wie groß ( HöhexLängex Stärke) müsste das Brett sein?#c
3. Welchen Anschnittwinkel muß die Scherkante haben?|kopfkrat
4. Wie am haltbarsten lackieren?#c
5. Wie und wo Führ und Auslöseklipp montieren?|kopfkrat

Au weia viele Fragen, hoffe von Euch n`paar Tips zu bekommen. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß und Petri Heil an alle Boardies
Walleyehunter69

P.S.
Wenns nicht in diesen Thread gehört, bitte im Thread Schleppangeln einstellen.


----------



## Fishzilla (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Scherbretter selber bauen?*

Hallo, 
schau mal hier.
Lars hatte auch welche gebaut.
Seitdem zerrt er wohl 20 Stck. pro Seite hinterher..:q
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=128523


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Scherbretter selber bauen?*

Hallo!

Mensch das ging ja schnell mit der Antwort. Vielen Dank.:m
Hab mir die Nachbauten von Lars unter dem Link mal angeschaut. Sehen gut aus, bloß gab die gescannte Zeichnung und die Bilder keinen Aufschluß über die Abmessungen und die Befestigungspunkte.#c

Wäre dankbar für Maße in cm Angaben oder besser lesbare 
Zeichnung bzw. Bauplan.|rolleyesAn wen muß ich mich denn da wenden?

Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## Fishzilla (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Scherbretter selber bauen?*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mensch das ging ja schnell mit der Antwort. Vielen Dank.:m
> Hab mir die Nachbauten von Lars unter dem Link mal angeschaut. Sehen gut aus, bloß gab die gescannte Zeichnung und die Bilder keinen Aufschluß über die Abmessungen und die Befestigungspunkte.#c
> ...




Einfach Lars eine PN schicken und nachfragen.#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Scherbretter selber bauen?*

Moin,
der Bauplan ist doch dabei,einfach auf der zweiten Seite die Grafik ansehen,da ist doch alles drauf was man braucht,oder habe ich da einen höheren Sachverstand?


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Scherbretter selber bauen?*

Hallo Peter!

Denke Du hast da den höheren Sachverstand. Beschäftige mich zum ersten Mal mit der Materie. Habe mir die Zeichnung auch angesehen, ist aber trotz Vergrößerung so unscharf,#q das Maße und Position von Klemme und Führöse nicht zu erkennen sind.

Gruß 
Walleyehunter69


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Scherbretter selber bauen?*

Hab mir eben die Zeichnung noch mal angesehen,scheint mir als ob das Maßstab getreu ist,d.h. wenn du die Zeichnung mit einem Grafik Programm öffnest(bei mir Corel Draw),kannst du dir die Grafik auf eine länge von 30cm vergrößern und dir die Maße rausnehmen.


----------



## belle-hro (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Scherbretter selber bauen?*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> scheint mir als ob das Maßstab getreu ist,



Moin,
die is Maßstabs getreu. Hab ich nämlich erstellt und nu basteln Lars und ich um die Wette.

#h Lars, wie lange hält denn der Vorrat an Farbe? Bei deiner Produktionsanzahl muss die doch bald alle sein.

Und ich muss dann wieder nach Schweden und dir welche mitbringen#6


----------



## lille pojken (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Scherbretter selber bauen?*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Moin,
> die is Maßstabs getreu. Hab ich nämlich erstellt und nu basteln Lars und ich um die Wette.
> 
> #h Lars, wie lange hält denn der Vorrat an Farbe? Bei deiner Produktionsanzahl muss die doch bald alle sein.
> ...


 
Hejsan Grosser

Die Farbe geht langsam zur neige,soll heissen wann soll ich dich von der Fähre abholen|kopfkrat

Du erscheinsst ja nicht nur um farbe zu bringen,da ist ja noch was nachzuholen in Simris:q

MvH Lars


----------

